# Insurance - Any pointers



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all - sorry me again - bet you lot will be glad when we have bought our new MH, and sorted it all out !!

Next question is re insurance. We are looking for fully comp, low excess, average mileage, europe trips (say max 4 weeks pa).

Has anyone got a recommendation?

Thanks 

Keith


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi

You will have to try Caravan Guard, who give a 30% discount if you have Phantom tracher fitted, breakdown ins included etc

Bill


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Safeguard are good too.
From their website:- 
The Motorcaravan isn't a home-converted or non-professionally converted motorcaravan.
Your Motorocaravan has at least one bed with a minimum length of 6 feet, wardrobes and/or cupboards, permanent installation to house a water container and seating arrangements for diners to sit at a table.
Your Motorcaravan was manufactured /converted as a motorcaravan by a recognised professional converter.
You are a FULL resident of the UK (excluding Northern Ireland).
The policies offered by Safeguard are comprehensive and cover many eventualities:
AA Breakdown cover within UK and Europe for Motorcaravans under 20 years of age with no restrictions to weight or length 
Annual continental cover for UK residents 
New replacement vehicle supplied if your Motorcaravan is written off within 24 months of purchase as new by you and has covered less than 12,000 miles 
Unlimited windscreen and body glass cover included on comprehensive policies 
Personal effects cover up to £2,000 
Unlimited cover for awnings and gas bottles 
Damage caused by explosions of gas appliances 
Cover for portable generators up to £500 
Up to £75,000 legal fees for Motorcaravan uninsured loss recovery claims available 
Claims line 24hours 365 days 
Introductory no claims bonus discounts available 
Protected bonus cover available 
Discounts available to agreed club members


----------

